# York show rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

It seems our rally talents are needed again :lol: 

John and I will be in attendance at the York Show Rally i.e. posh names Rally Marshalls

I gather from the rally list there is about 12 of us so far surely we can do better than that? so come on all you motorhomers join us for a really great weekend.
We can't arrange the weather but we sure can organise a very enjoyable time. So lets have a few more of you attending please.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

I told you,you would make great Rally Marshalls,you are both brilliant.thanks.

I always give the marshalls a bottle of wine,red or white then Jacquie?or would you sooner have some **** :? :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie. If we are home we will join you at York, but we are planning to go back to France in September but not sure of the dates yet.
Will let you know. 
Cheers Sid


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York Show Rally*

HYMMI:- Jean & Dave No need for pressies I shall be going round with the P.Pot for diesel donations :lol: or you could always lend me a pennant

:lol: :lol: :lol:

SIDT:- Do hope you and Shirley make it to York would be nice to have a natter when its hopefully a bit warmer then Tackeroo was.


----------

